# Breeding Pair Trouble



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello! After using the forum for research for the past 3-4 months for my African cichlid tank, I now must become a member (which was bound to happen some time or another) because I recently bought what I was told was a breeding pair of Firemouth cichlids from a reputable LFS. I was told that they had been at the store for 5 months and had already bred once. The male is about 3.5 inches and the female is only about 2 inches. I went in to see them several times at the store before I bought them just so I could observe their behavior and do some research. They got along great in the tank at the store. I have them now in a 30 gallon tank with 4 1.5" giant danios and 4 .5-3/4" Emerald Cory catfish. At first the pair stayed very close to each other in a cave with no aggression towards each other. After the second day (I've had them for 6 days), the male started attacking the female, tearing off scales, spitting them out and leaving marks on the female. I added a bunch more plants, made her her own cave and the danios weren't added until them (trying to use them as target fish and they are the tankmates they had at the LFS). They started playing an endless game of hide and seek, but when he would find her he attacked. Sometimes even pinning her against the glass. Right now I have her in a breeder net and she doesn't look happy, her dark gray color is fading. Before her main grey body color was darker than the males. When he chased her, only she would poof out her gills, not both of them like I saw at the store. Is this normal? Is he maybe trying to reestablish dominance in the new tank? I'm totally freaking out right now because I do not want her to die and would also like to find a way to create harmony between them. Also, she's only eaten about 4 pieces of NLS and taken of few bites at and algae wafer in the past 6 days  :-?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

New territory will do this sometimes with central americans you can never know for sure, I think you would have better luck in a larger tank has well a 30 is pretty cramped for a pair of Firemouth. I had a similar problem with my cons dithers didn't help so I ended up just getting him some more females. Turned out he ended up pairing with her anyway after he was trying to kill her. You could also try removing her and putting her in quarantine tank till she heals up then re-introduce her after he has got used to the new tank, it's a long shot though.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

For now, the next tank size up I have is a 40. Why is it a long shot? Do you think they won't get along anymore?


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

Here are the fish


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I personally have never tried it, but from those I read about they ended up having to get a seperator and just keep them apart in different tanks. This can happen after laying eggs as well the males just suddenly turn on the female.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

it sounds to me like u have 2 males. are u sure they are male and female. i had a breeding pair that i used to move regularly. sometimes iwould even keep them in a 20 gal high when they were breeding. i never had anything like this happen. i have typically seen that aggression between males


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

In the store, were they the only 2 fish in the tank, or were there other cichlids?
Dither fish such as danios, would not pose enough threat to cement a pair bond, often times it takes a few other cichlids to hold the bond together. Dithers can help cichlids be less skittish, but usually are ignored where pairs are concerned. 
I sometimes put in a divider with the pair on 1 side, and a 1 or few cichlids on the other side. This gives the male something to display to, and focus on something other than the female.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

I was told that they laid eggs at the store a week before I bought them, but all the eggs were gone. At the store they were the only 2 cichlids in the tank, there were also giants danios and cory cats (that's why I added them, trying to make them comfortable). When I told the ppl at the store how aggressive the male was being they were really surprised. They said there, the pair stuck together and bullied everyone else in the tank, which is also what I observed. They also suggested that I add another female. I don't know where I'm going to find any as big as the ones I have. I've never even seen any firemouths of any size at the LFS in my area. The male has a very long whip on the dorsal fin, the female's dorsal fin is short. She's been in the breeder net for 3 days now. Her fins are sticking up more and she's eaten some more. The male swims around and under the net, wriggling his body back and forth, making popping motions with his mouth. I would be so mad if the store lied to me about them breeding.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

A female in breeding condition will have a dark area in the dorsal, similar to the dark marking on this Crtptoheros nanoluteus.

It is not always quite as prominent though, like the discrete one, in this female carpintus.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

So I vented to supposed female and it certainly is one. I'm going to wait a few more days then put her back into the tank and see what happens. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

I put the female back in the tank today and they're getting along beautifully!


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

that's great to here keep us updated


----------

